# Milk Glass Swirls Mason Patent  NOV . 30 TH 1858



## Paa Paw (Nov 25, 2008)

I  found this in a box of jars I bought at a auction last year. Does any one  Know what amount of value it might have
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





//i262.photobucket.com/albums/ii100/PAAPAW/RobsJar91408023.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Wilkie (Nov 25, 2008)

No picture Paa Paw.


----------



## woody (Nov 26, 2008)

Here it is.
https://i262.photobucket.com/albums/ii100/PAAPAW/RobsJar91408021.jpg

https://i262.photobucket.com/albums/ii100/PAAPAW/RobsJar91408020.jpg


----------



## Paa Paw (Nov 27, 2008)

Thanks  for the fix.....So does anyone have a guess at what this would have in value? Rob


----------



## ajohn (Nov 27, 2008)

PaaPaw,
 First of all need to know if it has a ground lip or smooth lip?Aqua or Ball blue?Any embossing on base?
 Note:Large period offset after NOV
 Note:No underline under th
 As far as I can tell,unlisted...But I'm looking


----------



## Paa Paw (Nov 27, 2008)

I believe it to be Ball blue and the base has 2 raised dots on it and it has a smooth mouth It has the underline under the th but it (th) and the underline are weakly embossed . I think it is a RB 10 # 1787 but unlisted in milk glass swirls was thinking of selling it but have no Idea how to price it.. No damage what so ever .Thanks again,Rob


----------



## ajohn (Nov 28, 2008)

Try Greg S. at North American Glass.Maybe he could steer you in a good direction.He seems to be the guy.When you get an idea, please PM me as I would be interested.
                                            Thanks and good luck,Anthony-John


----------

